# 1990's LOOK Columbus SLX frames



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Just picked up a NOS Look steel frame. Columbus SLX, and for $205 it satisfies my craving for an old school frameset ( I've developed an obsession for watching 1988-1994 racing dvd's!). Does anyone know the history behind these? Were they actually made by Look or rebadged from another builder?

View attachment 267259


View attachment 267260


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

All I can say is... I didn't know they made steel frames. I thought look was Carbon fiber and more carbon fiber since their inception. I could be wrong. 

Either way, legit or not, SLX tubing is awesome! Great price too.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

I was just looking through our catalog from 1990...and it was all carbon/kevlar construction during that era (KG96 team replica, KG76, KG66, and KG56). The paint job is close to some of our 90's paint scheme's, but not like anything in our old catalogs. 

Who did you pick that up from? I assume it was a shop. I'm actually thinking this is 1980's, not 1990's.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Ebay auction, came from a shop in long island. looks to be well constructed of columbus slx tubing, very nice paint, internal cable routing, rear spacing measures 130mm. never built up, as bb is not chased and still has paint overspray on threads. one flaw is a one inch scratch on one of the seat stays that was touched up with model paint. overall, good buy. I have looked at some old mirroir de cyclisme photos of the 1988 toshiba team and they were already on the early carbon frames then. maybe 1986-87?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The Toshiba team was La Vie Claire in prior life. They rode Hinault frames which were rumored to have been made by Bernard Hinaults mechanic. They didn't ride Look steel frames.

I am guessing the frame is a KG 243, KG 233, or KG 253. Not sure any of them used SLX tubing though.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

spookyload said:


> The Toshiba team was La Vie Claire in prior life. They rode Hinault frames which were rumored to have been made by Bernard Hinaults mechanic. They didn't ride Look steel frames.
> 
> I am guessing the frame is a KG 243, KG 233, or KG 253. Not sure any of them used SLX tubing though.


Looking at the photos in Mirroir. The 1988 toshiba guys are riding Gitane steel frames in the spring classics.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*Look "made" also titanium frame in the 90's*

I remember in 1996, late spring, I went southern France, nearby Rennes-Les-Bains in a small village named Bucarach. I went on a social ride from Carcassone, mid afternoon, mainly retired chaps. One of them was riding a titanium Look bicycle, probably made somewhere outside Europe.
Résultats Google Recherche d'images correspondant à https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3612/3582011985_e363ddb509.jpg




justin. said:


> I was just looking through our catalog from 1990...and it was all carbon/kevlar construction during that era (KG96 team replica, KG76, KG66, and KG56). The paint job is close to some of our 90's paint scheme's, but not like anything in our old catalogs.
> 
> Who did you pick that up from? I assume it was a shop. I'm actually thinking this is 1980's, not 1990's.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*another pic of a titanium LOOK frame*

SOLD! NOS LOOK KG 292 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

not only carbon fiber these days...




greybicycle said:


> I remember in 1996, late spring, I went southern France, nearby Rennes-Les-Bains in a small village named Bucarach. I went on a social ride from Carcassone, mid afternoon, mainly retired chaps. One of them was riding a titanium Look bicycle, probably made somewhere outside Europe.
> Résultats Google Recherche d'images correspondant à https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3612/3582011985_e363ddb509.jpg


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

greybicycle said:


> I remember in 1996...


Off topic, but I like the looks of that KG292 Ti frame. I'd like to get my hands on one of those!!!


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

*Better hurry Justin*

Steel Lugged Look Frame and Fork Columbus | eBay


----------

